# CA PE License application



## Pixie (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello,

I took my PE exam in October 2017 and passed it. I sent out my CA license application paperwork on the 15th January and the board received it within a couple of days. Does anyone know how long it usually takes to process licensing application in CA?

Thank you!


----------



## BirdGrave (Mar 20, 2018)

Congratulations on passing.  How did the exam compare with your expectations?


----------



## ARS (Mar 20, 2018)

Pixie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I took my PE exam in October 2017 and passed it. I sent out my CA license application paperwork on the 15th January and the board received it within a couple of days. Does anyone know how long it usually takes to process licensing application in CA?
> 
> Thank you!


Board website says allow them 60 days before contacting them. For mine they received on December 21 2017; cashed check on around Jan 3 2018; got a email regarding docs sent for technical review on Feb 13 2018 and finally received email that application is approved on March 9 2018 but not yet updated on their website. Hopefully they will update my license no. by the end of this month. Hope this helps. I also send them email around beginning of March for any updates. Thanks


----------



## Pixie (Mar 20, 2018)

@BirdGraveThanks you. I passed it on my first try and I had little more than 2 and half years of experience at the time I took the exam. I felt over prepared and found the exam not so hard. I thought the exam would be harder. I studied a lot for 4 months (around 5/6 hrs every day). I believe if you understand the basic and study the right material, it shouldn't be that hard. Hope it helps. Thanks!

@ARSThank you! That helps a lot.


----------



## CAPLS (Mar 20, 2018)

Pixie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I took my PE exam in October 2017 and passed it. I sent out my CA license application paperwork on the 15th January and the board received it within a couple of days. Does anyone know how long it usually takes to process licensing application in CA?
> 
> Thank you!


email me at [email protected] with your name and contact info


----------



## Pixie (Mar 21, 2018)

@CAPLS Thank you. I'm sending you my contact information now.


----------



## rg1 (Mar 21, 2018)

Pixie said:


> @CAPLS Thank you. I'm sending you my contact information now.


Mr. Ric Moore @CAPLSis from CA Board and is always very helpful to the issues of the forum users. A specie very rarely found nowadays. He helped me too. I really appreciate his help.


----------



## Pixie (Mar 21, 2018)

Thank you @rg1


----------



## navixv (Mar 22, 2018)

CAPLS said:


> email me at [email protected] with your name and contact info


Hi Ric, I'm actually looking to apply for my California license soon. Is it alright if I email you a question I have about requirements?


----------



## CAPLS (Mar 22, 2018)

navixv said:


> Hi Ric, I'm actually looking to apply for my California license soon. Is it alright if I email you a question I have about requirements?


Sure


----------



## dapit07 (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi Ric, I passed the 2017 Power Exam and sent my application last month. Yesterday I just received an email stating my "application was technically approved. If you have passed all required exams and meet all licensure requirements your license will be issued in about 4 to 6 weeks." I just got confused about the second sentence, so are there any other licensure requirements other than the exam, education and experience? Thank you.


----------



## CAPLS (Mar 23, 2018)

dapit07 said:


> Hi Ric, I passed the 2017 Power Exam and sent my application last month. Yesterday I just received an email stating my "application was technically approved. If you have passed all required exams and meet all licensure requirements your license will be issued in about 4 to 6 weeks." I just got confused about the second sentence, so are there any other licensure requirements other than the exam, education and experience? Thank you.


That last sentence is there as a precaution.  The staff performing the technical review are not the ones finalizing whether the applicant has met all requirements.  There are always those that haven't submitted the Take Home exam or fingerprints yet.  That and licensing lists are generally only generated every 2-3 weeks before certificates and cards are printed and mailed.


----------

